
Show HN: LibreOffice in AWS Lambda (Demo) - vladholubiev
https://vladholubiev.com/serverless-libreoffice/
======
vladholubiev
I know this is kinda crazy, but nowadays people run in Lambda Google Chrome
and Tensorflow. So maybe this can be a viable idea as well?

Sources on GitHub: [https://github.com/vladgolubev/serverless-
libreoffice](https://github.com/vladgolubev/serverless-libreoffice) Post on
Medium: [https://medium.com/@vladholubiev/how-to-run-libreoffice-
in-a...](https://medium.com/@vladholubiev/how-to-run-libreoffice-in-aws-
lambda-for-dirty-cheap-pdfs-at-scale-b2c6b3d069b4)

